# Quarry Fishing...big One!!!



## jeffd88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Caught My Biggest Cat Ever....27 1/4 Long...10 Lbs Channel Cat.
Haven't Cat Fished In 10 Yrs, So This One Really Hooked Me. I Caught It On Chicken Liver, Even Though I Have Been Trying Cut Bait And Bluegills. I Brought It Home, Though I Generally Practice Catch And Release(flyfishing) And Cut Open The Belly To See What I Could Learn. It Contained About A 7 Inch Striped Bass And A 5 Inch Bluegill...surprised Me. Now I Am Chasing An Even Bigger Fish. Good Luck To You All.


----------



## teamtory (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice fish, I also caught my biggest channel cat I have ever caught last night. I was pond fishing a pond I didnt even know had cats, I just wanted to try it. I caught a 33 in. 15 and a half pound channel. I released it in the Mighty Tusc. River, because the people wanted it out of there. I took pictures with a regular camra, I will try and post them once I get them devloped.
Tory


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Teamtory, thanks for releasing it into the river. I'm sure someone will come on here & question wheter it is legal, but I think you did a good thing.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with mellon. Nice fish by the way!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Teamtory, thanks for releasing it into the river. I'm sure someone will come on here & question wheter it is legal, but I think you did a good thing.



LOL Mellon


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

im trying to figure out why you would put that nice cat in the scummy tusc???????


----------

